
Show HN: ThatMovieFinder – Find Movies via Quotes/Actors/Directors/Title/Plot - dany74q
http://thatmoviefinder.com
======
dany74q
I believe that searching any specific movie should be quick and easy. For
that, I have created ThatMovieFinder, which you can freely use to find cool
movies.

It's in beta, can be slow, and far from perfect - But it's free :)

Would love to hear feedback either here or via mail (dany74q@gmail.com).

Thanks.

~~~
brudgers
I could not get it to return any results.

------
mrupvote
So I wrote batman vs superman... the results: "Punchline", "Daddy day care",
anything that is not related with what I've wrote :)) But is cool anyway, keep
working if you like it!

